# web hosting site AFMU hacked!?



## indi.anupam (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a couple of websites hosted on AFMU and it looks like someone hacked AFMU entirely!!

When checking afmu.com I'm getting this

*^H4ck3d^By^Mr.P3rfekT*

also all of my websites are giving me 403 Forbidden error!!

Can anybody confirm this, I can't even access my FTP, now I would be really screwed if all of my web data is gone as I haven't backed it up last month!!


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 17, 2011)

Your host has confirmed the break-in



> AFMU.com has been victimized by a security hole in WHMCS. This attack has been widespread, and effected many customers of WHMCS. In
> order to remove any possibility of future threats, we are reformatting and reimaging all of our servers. We expect this to take the entire
> weekend. All of your data is safe and will be restored from backup. We are deeply apologetic for this problem. We shall update this page as more
> information is known.


----------



## indi.anupam (Dec 17, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Your host has confirmed the break-in



yep I saw that thank you..


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Dec 18, 2011)

Good luck on getting your data back .


----------



## indi.anupam (Dec 19, 2011)

iamp4prathamesh said:


> Good luck on getting your data back .



yeah that sucks, still waiting!!

their website is up but client area is still down!


----------

